# Rifle River



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

I went out today on the river saw a couple of trout jump. A beautiful balmy Michigan day I was using a Mepps Black Fury ones and zeros are there any other techniques that work better in the fall in the Rifle that will land fish any tips would be appreciated. A buddy of mine said something about chuck and duck technique but I dunno.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

Two Bite,

I was on the RR yesterday myself... it was relatively slow, but ended up with 11 Browns and a PB Steelie that went 28". All were thanked for participating and gently released. My gear is a 5'6" Fenwick Ultralight rod, with a Penn Battle II in the 1000 size spooled with 6lb fluorocarbon. Yesterday, I threw Gold spinners due to the overcast conditions. I threw Blue Fox for awhile, and Johnson MinnOspins, but the one that did the trick was a Joe's Spin Fly with a Gold spinner and black and red body. 90% of my spinners have dressed hooks, but my buddy throws the same spinners without dressed hooks and I cannot say our hit ratio is significantly different. I rarely throw spinners as small as you indicated, almost always a 2 or 3 size blade. Also, yesterday the water was pretty darn clear, so I was casting quite a bit further out... and always casting upstream. The fish are going to be really tight to structure... just below a deadfall, under an overhanging bank, behind a boulder mid-stream. To do it right, you're going to get hung up... alot. Also, in the deeper holes, between now and March/April, I will often throw a J7 or J9 jointed Rapala. I've had good luck with those on occasion.

Never been a fan of the chuck and duck method... but I know it can be effective. For me there is just nothing like the feel of a big brown or steelie slamming a lure... insane.

This was the Steelie from Sunday. Beautiful and an epic battle with multiple runs upstream, downstream, tried to bury itself in the banks, jumped, tail-walked, did everything to get me tangled up, but I was able to prevail with patience and a good drag. 

Good luck and keep at it.


----------



## addictivefishing12345 (Sep 18, 2017)

Great fish!


----------



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

Feather Mucker said:


> Two Bite,
> 
> I was on the RR yesterday myself... it was relatively slow, but ended up with 11 Browns and a PB Steelie that went 28". All were thanked for participating and gently released. My gear is a 5'6" Fenwick Ultralight rod, with a Penn Battle II in the 1000 size spooled with 6lb fluorocarbon. Yesterday, I threw Gold spinners due to the overcast conditions. I threw Blue Fox for awhile, and Johnson MinnOspins, but the one that did the trick was a Joe's Spin Fly with a Gold spinner and black and red body. 90% of my spinners have dressed hooks, but my buddy throws the same spinners without dressed hooks and I cannot say our hit ratio is significantly different. I rarely throw spinners as small as you indicated, almost always a 2 or 3 size blade. Also, yesterday the water was pretty darn clear, so I was casting quite a bit further out... and always casting upstream. The fish are going to be really tight to structure... just below a deadfall, under an overhanging bank, behind a boulder mid-stream. To do it right, you're going to get hung up... alot. Also, in the deeper holes, between now and March/April, I will often throw a J7 or J9 jointed Rapala. I've had good luck with those on occasion.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the tips I might be giving it another go this weekend! Beautiful fish!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## Munuscool (Jan 12, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## TwoBiteCharley (Dec 17, 2009)

Feather Mucker said:


> Two Bite,
> 
> I was on the RR yesterday myself... it was relatively slow, but ended up with 11 Browns and a PB Steelie that went 28". All were thanked for participating and gently released. My gear is a 5'6" Fenwick Ultralight rod, with a Penn Battle II in the 1000 size spooled with 6lb fluorocarbon. Yesterday, I threw Gold spinners due to the overcast conditions. I threw Blue Fox for awhile, and Johnson MinnOspins, but the one that did the trick was a Joe's Spin Fly with a Gold spinner and black and red body. 90% of my spinners have dressed hooks, but my buddy throws the same spinners without dressed hooks and I cannot say our hit ratio is significantly different. I rarely throw spinners as small as you indicated, almost always a 2 or 3 size blade. Also, yesterday the water was pretty darn clear, so I was casting quite a bit further out... and always casting upstream. The fish are going to be really tight to structure... just below a deadfall, under an overhanging bank, behind a boulder mid-stream. To do it right, you're going to get hung up... alot. Also, in the deeper holes, between now and March/April, I will often throw a J7 or J9 jointed Rapala. I've had good luck with those on occasion.
> 
> ...



Were you north or south of sage lake road? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

TwoBiteCharley said:


> Were you north or south of sage lake road? If you don't mind me asking.


Sage is the upstream limit...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice pics and posts, feeling blessed to live to live a stones throw from such a nice historic river. Finicky fishing some days other days one cannot do anything wrong.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You will find some good fishing between Greenwood Road and M-55. This time of year I would use rapalas or larger mepps spinners. Spawn under a float works well also.


----------



## mrchristian (Dec 28, 2013)

Going to give it a try tomorrow. Always seems to be a cold front coming through when I can get to the river. Will post results either way.


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

I always leave my Ultra-Light in the truck after Sep. 30; too scared.


----------



## mrchristian (Dec 28, 2013)

No luck today. Knew it would be tough with the cold front coming through. Still a pretty day to be on the water.


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

B.Jarvinen said:


> I always leave my Ultra-Light in the truck after Sep. 30; too scared.


The 20" + Browns and Steelies are few and far between in my experience... and the UL gear makes the 15"-ers much more fun. Knock on wood, I have never been broken off, and I have landed some big steel and big browns and a 30" pike on those waters. The thing you have to watch for is logs and other structure. Keep the rod high and be patient... the fish will do all the work.


----------

